# Top contender's to be in the Shounen Trinity?



## Kuya (May 27, 2010)

Who are the top contender's to take over when Naruto and Bleach finish?


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2010)

By popularity/success or what?

One Piece will still be around for many years if nothing unexpected happens.


----------



## Solon Solute (May 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail is easily a top contender.


----------



## Moon (May 27, 2010)

I consider Bakuman, Beelzebub, and Psyren to be their own little New Trio.

In terms of replacing Naruto and Bleach I don't really see any super mainstream manga up and coming. Fairy Tail could conceivably do it but I just don't see it, maybe because it isn't in Jump. We could have a One Piece, Fairy Tail, and HxH trio I guess. Though I think HxH has had many chances to become as mainstream as Naruto/Bleach and hasn't succeeded.


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2010)

Zaru said:


> By popularity/success or what?
> 
> One Piece will still be around for many years if nothing unexpected happens.



Popularity and the potential to have a decent sized story line.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 27, 2010)

Moon said:


> I consider Bakuman, Beelzebub, and Psyren to be their own little New Trio.
> 
> In terms of replacing Naruto and Bleach I don't really see any super mainstream manga up and coming. Fairy Tail could conceivably do it but I just don't see it, maybe because it isn't in Jump. We could have a One Piece, Fairy Tail, and HxH trio I guess. Though I think HxH has had many chances to become as mainstream as Naruto/Bleach and hasn't succeeded.



Bakuman will end soon.
Beelzebub
Psyren
Nurarihyon
Toriko


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2010)

As much as I love Toriko, how popular is it? It doesn't seem as mass compatible for some reason


----------



## MrCinos (May 27, 2010)

Gintama (especially if there were more arcs with action)
Beelzebub
Nurarihyon no Mago.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 27, 2010)

Berserk. Hahaha, just kidding.

...




Hmm. Seriously though, history's strongest disciple kenichi?


----------



## Zorokiller (May 27, 2010)

Crow
Perfect Crime Club
Otters 11


----------



## Neelon (May 27, 2010)

Fairy tail and Gintama.


----------



## Will Smith (May 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail and Reborn, honestly I'm not up on the popular shounen anymore. So, I really cannot say for sure.


----------



## zuul (May 27, 2010)

Im gonna say Gintama out of bias. 

But realistically no, too wordy and not enough battles to please the usual shounen fan.

But I'm not the usual shounen fan so I love it.


----------



## Jugger (May 27, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as I love Toriko, how popular is it? It doesn't seem as mass compatible for some reason



Its most sold jump manga after One piece, Naruto, Bleach, Gintama, reborn and bakuman. Nurarihyon no Mago has about same sales as Toriko.

Beelzebub won?t be taking over anything anytime soon. It sales are about  same as Sket dance, Psyren, Kuroko no basket and Medaka box all those series ranks lot lower than beelzebub.

Fairy tail sales are about same as bakuman but it isn?t in jump...


----------



## KBL (May 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 
Beelzebub maybe?
I never read Reborn but it's pretty damn popular...


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 27, 2010)

I doubt Reborn is going to keep on going for more than a year. Probably the reason why they decided to celebrate the 6th year now.

I can see Toriko taking a spot.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

I think Reborn will definately last more than a year. But its on its last leg, this current arc will probably be the one to finish it off


----------



## Jinibea (May 27, 2010)

Why don't get rid of the shitty concept all together.


----------



## Litho (May 27, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Why don't get rid of the shitty concept all together.



I just want the manga in the holy trinity to be good manga  I say bring back Dragonball and pretend it's new!


----------



## Mahdi (May 27, 2010)

Gintama should be in it, that manga is freakin hilarious! Also I pray for Psyren to be in it but the japanese seem to have no taste and prefer some garbage like Fairy Tail....



Edit: I forgot Veritas


----------



## Kira-chan (May 27, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> I just want the manga in the holy trinity to be good manga  I say bring back Dragonball and pretend it's new!


Dragonball was like a HST all onto itself back in its day.  The way I see it no single manga has yet been able to replace Dragonball as the face of shonen, but the combination of Naruto, One Piece and Bleach is now considered to be the equivalent.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Gintama should be in it, that manga is freakin hilarious! Also I pray for Psyren to be in it but the japanese seem to have no taste and prefer some garbage like Fairy Tail....
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot Veritas



Veritas cant be in it because it's a manhwa.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 27, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Dragonball was like a HST all onto itself back in its day.  The way I see it no single manga has yet been able to replace Dragonball as the face of shonen, but the combination of Naruto, One Piece and Bleach is now considered to be the equivalent.



Hmm. Aren't Bleach and even Naruto not considered a big deal at all in Japan? They only do well here because big swords and ninjas have always sold well in the west.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 27, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Hmm. Aren't Bleach and even Naruto not considered a big deal at all in Japan? They only do well here because big swords and ninjas have always sold well in the west.


One Piece is bigger over there, but Naruto and Bleach are still among the best selling shonen manga.


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 27, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Hmm. Aren't Bleach and even Naruto not considered a big deal at all in Japan? They only do well here because big swords and ninjas have always sold well in the west.



naruto is a pretty big deal in japan, this year it became the 5th manga to sell 100 million copies in print.



As for the op's question I think mago and toriko will probably be the top contenders and bakuman if it ain't ending soon.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 27, 2010)

I see. For some reason i was under the impression that they just weren't that popular/respected.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 28, 2010)

There isn't even a trinity.

One Piece dominates those two other shitty mangas in sales, DBZ is the only other manga that is even in the same universe as One Piece in terms of popularity and sales.

Pretty much all other current shounen is shitty aside of FMA which has one chapter left.

Lol @ anyone saying Fairy Tail.  That is an awful manga, worse even than Bleach.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 28, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> There isn't even a trinity.
> 
> One Piece dominates those two other shitty mangas in sales, DBZ is the only other manga that is even in the same universe as One Piece in terms of popularity and sales.
> 
> ...





But seriously, they should get rid of this big 3 concept, thats what started this whole triple flame bait nonsense.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 28, 2010)

To be honest there is a "trinity". Those 3 shounens are simply an entrance card into a manga world, where there are far superior works.

If we are talking about Europe and US, lots of us started reading Naruto and then slowly proceeded on other mangas, and theres nothing wrong about it. When you were a kid you thought Linkin Park was actually good but then you discovered Celldweller or Disturbed or something even better, I could go with similar analogies whole day.

In that sense, its good that kind of mainstream exists and in future there will certainly be a manga to succeed those 3.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 28, 2010)

Fairytale, reborn, and Belezebub


----------



## Kira-chan (May 29, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> To be honest there is a "trinity". Those 3 shounens are simply an entrance card into a manga world, where there are far superior works.
> 
> If we are talking about Europe and US, lots of us started reading Naruto and then slowly proceeded on other mangas, and theres nothing wrong about it. When you were a kid you thought Linkin Park was actually good but then you discovered Celldweller or Disturbed or something even better, I could go with similar analogies whole day.
> 
> In that sense, its good that kind of mainstream exists and in future there will certainly be a manga to succeed those 3.


Pretty much, this is exactly the role Dragonball used to play.


----------



## Adagio (May 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Fairytale, reborn, and Belezebub



I don't know about the other two but Reborn is in its last arc and therefore its unrealistic to think it'll grow immensely in popularity by the time Naruto or Bleach end.


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

I'd have to say Psyren as one of them.


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I'd have to say Psyren as one of them.



I thought it wasn't very popular in Japan ?


----------



## Rikishi (May 29, 2010)

To be honest, Fairy Tail and _probably_ Soul Eater are the only mangas I see stepping in after Naruto and Bleach, of course I think Eyeshield 21 would've been a strong contender if it hadn't ended.


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2010)

ES21 WAS a contender. Who was the asshole who ended it 

Anyway, FT ... takes after these two. It can be one of the HST. Soul Eater .. not so much. Beel, Nura, Psy and Keikkashi can't make it unless Nura makes some headway (anime in July).


----------



## cbus05 (May 29, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I thought it wasn't very popular in Japan ?



It's been on average mid-level WSJ. Although it's barely over 100 chapters and still has a while to go. Psyren's been faced with inconsistency more than total impopularity, although I can't vouch for how it's been based on volume sales.

Likely sometime within the next year It'll get an anime, and that should boost popularity a lot. We'll see, there is still time to improve.


----------



## cbus05 (May 29, 2010)

As far as the idea of a "trinity", there was never one when dragonball was around, and until about 2003 when bleach, naruto and op were all in full swing, there were simply good/popular manga and unpopular manga.


Regardless as it's been stated before, there is a lot of good shounen  manga that have most of the same qualities as the big 3, but are better. Some just aren't as openly appealing within the first 20 chapters so they don't get that huge popularity boost. Kekkaishi would fit in this category real well. 


As far as gintama, it's not enough action, and it's already too far in to be a "newcomer" in a shounen trinity.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail obviously


----------



## Winzerd (May 29, 2010)

I really don't get this shounen trinity shit. I mean seriously, when those three manga are placed on equal grounds and read weekly by the Japanese audience, it's quite clear they are on different tiers. Bleach is mid-tier with shonens like Hunter x Hunter, Reborn, and Gintama, which is totally undeserving because we all know Bleach is shit. Naruto is in the top-tiers with Full Metal Alchemist and three other shojo's/josei's, and One Piece is in the utmost top-tier by itself.


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2010)

FT
Psyren
Gintama


----------



## Oxymoron (May 29, 2010)

@winzerd
It's also about Europe and US and especially anime popularity which comes in equation when people talk about "trinity" on western boards.


----------



## ShaolinAce (May 29, 2010)

Fairytail
Psyren
Soul eater


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 29, 2010)

In terms of quality, Psyren deserves to be in the HST. Its easily the best manga in shounen jump. I'm literally dumbfounded at how it doesn't do well in the ratings.

Beelzebub is another good contender. It's a great manga and, despite being rather new, does consistently well in the ratings.

Bakuman will probably end rather soon and I havent read Toriko yet, but I've heard good things.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2010)

One Piece
Bleach
Naruto


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I thought it wasn't very popular in Japan ?



It definitely has potential though and should gain more popularity as the amount of chapters increase. Maybe even more worldwide if it gets an anime adaptation.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 29, 2010)

Liar Game.


----------



## Mizura (May 29, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> In terms of quality, Psyren deserves to be in the HST. Its easily the best manga in shounen jump. I'm literally dumbfounded at how it doesn't do well in the ratings.


Psyren has top-notch story-telling. The problem is, that that's it.

The characters are cool but unfortunately not that interesting, and the world design isn't as colourful (a "cool") as say... Naruto, One Piece, DBZ or the likes (with those series, kids can imagine themselves as part of the world having a grand adventure while throwing around attacks of all types. It's less so the case with Psyren).

Don't get me wrong, I Do think the story-telling execution is top-notch, but often I just find it clever, not interesting. I don't really want to know what happens next, and I'm not in a hurry to discover more about the world either.

By contrast, Fairy Tail is full of lame plots and stereotypes, but it can actually be great fun to read. Now, Fairy Tail isn't what I'd call a top contender either, but I'm just pointing out that plot quality Isn't what's necessarily most compelling to read. With these Shounen manga, a big part of what matters is world design. I'd rather be in the world of Fairy Tail than Psyren.



> Liar Game.


It would do a lot better with an improvement in the art. And a change of protagonist. XD


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

One Piece
Gintama
Toriko


----------



## Kira-chan (May 30, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> I really don't get this shounen trinity shit. I mean seriously, when those three manga are placed on equal grounds and read weekly by the Japanese audience, it's quite clear they are on different tiers. Bleach is mid-tier with shonens like Hunter x Hunter, Reborn, and Gintama, which is totally undeserving because we all know Bleach is shit. Naruto is in the top-tiers with Full Metal Alchemist and three other shojo's/josei's, and One Piece is in the utmost top-tier by itself.


Bleach was a top notch manga at one point, the fact that it's lingered in a relatively good position is a testament to that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 30, 2010)

> I really don't get this shounen trinity shit



HST or Big Three has nothing to do with the quality, it's an internet thing with regards to popularity if I recall. This is why there was a never a previous Big three/HST.


----------



## Jugger (May 30, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> HST or Big Three has nothing to do with the quality, it's an internet thing with regards to popularity if I recall. This is why there was a never a previous Big three/HST.



Yeah that right that the reason why there won?t be any new HST its something else when the big tree ends.


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2010)

I thought back in the day the trinity was DB, YuYu, and Saint Seiya?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (May 31, 2010)

1. Beelzebub

2. Toriko

3. Gintama


----------



## Jinibea (May 31, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> One Piece
> Bleach
> Naruto



This







10char


----------



## Xion (May 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail is an excellent replacement for Bleach since they are so alike.


----------



## Superstars (May 31, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> I really don't get this shounen trinity shit. I mean seriously, when those three manga are placed on equal grounds and read weekly by the Japanese audience, it's quite clear they are on different tiers. Bleach is mid-tier with shonens like Hunter x Hunter, Reborn, and Gintama, which is totally undeserving because we all know Bleach is shit. Naruto is in the top-tiers with Full Metal Alchemist and three other shojo's/josei's, *and One Piece is in the utmost top-tier by itself*.



And your post is in the fanboy tier.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 1, 2010)

It'll probably be

One Piece
Fairy Tail
Beelzebub

Though what I'd like the HST to be would be:

Psyren
Soul Eater
Beelzebub


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump? 

Toriko is now the top contender.

also, lol Psyren


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 14, 2011)

One piece.
Toriko.
Fairy tail.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 14, 2011)

Old thread is old lol.

Toriko is technically already in the new HST (along with Naruto and One Piece) judging by Shonen Jump rankings.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2011)

Shouldn't it be toriko, fairy tail, and KHR ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 14, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Shouldn't it be toriko, fairy tail, and KHR ?


Why? **


----------



## God Movement (Jul 14, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Shouldn't it be toriko, fairy tail, and KHR ?



No          .


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2011)

FT isn't on jump...

Toriko is the only one at this point that makes sense.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Toriko is technically already in the new HST (along with Naruto and One Piece) judging by Shonen Jump rankings.



This. Not sure about volume sales though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 14, 2011)

Inugami said:


> FT isn't on jump...
> 
> Toriko is the only one at this point that makes sense.



Its still Shonen and thats the only thing that should matter.


----------



## MdB (Jul 14, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Shouldn't it be toriko, fairy tail, and KHR ?



Only one of those three is actually good. 

So, no.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Its still Shonen and thats the only thing that should matter.



The whole term originated from the top three SJ manga a few years back, so no.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 14, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Old thread is old lol.
> 
> Toriko is technically already in the new HST (along with Naruto and One Piece) judging by Shonen Jump rankings.


Bleach is so out of the HST that JUMP doesn't care enough about it to give the manga its own cover issue for 10th year anniversary.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2011)

MdB said:


> Only one of those three is actually good.
> 
> So, no.



Well its not like the present HST is oh so amazing. Either way there is still a long time before anything happens. Naruto is the only one that seems to be nearing an end. Bleach has another 10 years and OP has a long time to go also.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 14, 2011)

There's no manga currently published in Shonen Jump that's remotely in the same ballpark as OP Naruto and Bleach saleswise which is the origin of that stupid ass "shonen trinity" name 

Toriko Bakuman and Beelzebub are decently popular, but they're only comparable to Kodansha shonen like Air Gear or Negima


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

I really really hate the term HST and all the faggotry that comes with it.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2011)

You know I never knew what HST actually meant until this day. I always knew it was referring to OP Bleach and Naruto but I never knew what the acronym stood for.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably One Piece, Toriko and Beelzebub


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Its still Shonen and *thats the only thing that should matter.*



Like somebody explained the trinity is from jump.



WhatADrag said:


> I really really hate the term HST and all the faggotry that comes with it.



Indeed...Bleach is there, can't take the HST name seriously.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 14, 2011)

Toriko and Katekyo Hitman Reborn of course.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 14, 2011)

Gintama, Toriko and Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 14, 2011)

It should be OP, Toriko and Naruto now.

Beezlebub? LOL its losing steam ALREADY. 

Bleach should be replaced with Toriko. It hasn't been a big deal in japan since 2007.

KHR? Does anyone even read that?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 14, 2011)

one piece.

toriko.

hunterxhunter.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 14, 2011)

Toriko doesn't sell a lot

I don't think it comes even remotely close to the one million mark for each volume


----------



## Aldric (Jul 14, 2011)

It's about popularity obviously not quality given Bleach and Naruto are part of it

So the best way to determine popularity is to look at volumes sales


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 15, 2011)

It'll be One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, and Shingeki no Kyojin in a few years. Honestly, I think it's inevitable. Naruto will be ending within a few years max, and it's intuitive to think that Bleach won't last 10 years with how steep a decline it's been experiencing this year. Obviously I'm just talking about the shounen demographic in its entirety and not just Jump, but even then, I think SnK would transcend the so called 'HST' criteria. It's just that epic.

OP is OP, and Togashi will eventually work towards finishing HxH (which I honestly presume to be his final work). All three of these are already top sellers presently (HxH only loses out to Naruto by a bit and SnK to Bleach, but the latter's gap is steadily fading), so they'll definitely be the 'HST' in sales come time.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jul 15, 2011)

SnK isn't in Jump. 

Hunter x Hunter becoming part of the Trinity...after series that began after it end...after it's virtually died. 

You people...

And HST isn't a status, it's a nickname. No one can be "replaced." Unless you want to start a new nickname, but no one did when DGM and KHR were popular, sooo...



Skill Hunter said:


> KHR? Does anyone even read that?



I was banned once for saying Hunter x Hunter was better than it.  So yes!


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 15, 2011)

One Piece will probably be around for as long as Oda can continue to convince people that his storytelling is good enough to make up for his shitty artwork, and Kubo said we have about 10 more years of Bleach coming our way (though it'll probably be cancelled long before then at the rate it's going)...

Naruto's really the only series with an ending somewhat in sight. When it finally drops out, most people will probably still consider it part of the HST simply because the general populace is averse to any kind of major change in the universe. As far as "taking its place" is concerned, in the theoretical sense, Fairy Tail seems to be the prime contender. Though everyone seems to hate it, even the fans, so I dunno... There don't seem to be any rising stars in the shounen genre; everything that's popular has been that way for a long time now.

I've heard good things about Toriko, but I haven't read it; the mere concept of the series never caught my interest; it's too different from what I'm used to. Then again, given the trend of good shounen mangas becoming shitty after a certain point, that might be a good thing.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 15, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> One Piece will probably be around for as long as Oda can continue to convince people that his storytelling is good enough to make up for his shitty artwork


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 15, 2011)

Nikushimi, you should give Toriko a try. Trust me the art at first isn't really good but if you keep reading it you'll get use to it. The story and plot is as great as naruto or even better "hope i don't start a shit storm by saying that". Toriko is a very simple manga that anyone can get into and if you love to eat you'll love Toriko.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2011)

Stajyun said:


> Nikushimi, you should give Toriko a try. Trust me the art at first isn't really good but if you keep reading it you'll get use to it. The story and plot is as great as naruto or even better "hope i don't start a shit storm by saying that". Toriko is a very simple manga that anyone can get into and if you love to eat you'll love Toriko.


He hates OP's art style, he won't bother with Toriko.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He hates OP's art style, he won't bother with Toriko.



I don't think he hates it, OP has great art but sometimes it gets hard to understand whats going on i can say that for almost any manga. Who knows he might like Toriko.


Like HxH, to me it has the worst art style, maybe because i don't read it and i haven't gotten used to the art style.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 15, 2011)

Malumultimus said:


> SnK isn't in Jump.
> 
> Hunter x Hunter becoming part of the Trinity...after series that began after it end...after it's virtually died.
> 
> ...



So, why does that matter? This 'HST' business is hugely arbitrary in the first place, so it's not like it's dead exclusive to Jump series. 

What?

This makes no sense as well, 'HST' can be a status or a nickname. Rather, it's a nickname given to a status, albeit a very erratic one. I mean, if it was based singularly on sales, HxH should be in it rather than Bleach, so I'm thinking it's just a frivolous label that western (online) fans put on the three series just because they're the most prevalent on the interenet. So if hypothetically one falls into the depths of obscurity, why couldn't it be replaced?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely agree Eyeshield 21 could of been a contender. Had it not ended. 

Beezlebub can only get better. 

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru, I personally rate this and think its great.

Bakuman has a chance.

Sun-Ken Rock. 

Last Inning has the up and coming new sports manga to be read I think.

How is Air Gear taken in Japan? I use to read it and I see its still doing well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2011)

Stajyun said:


> I don't think he hates it, OP has great art but sometimes it gets hard to understand whats going on i can say that for almost any manga. Who knows he might like Toriko.
> 
> 
> Like HxH, to me it has the worst art style, maybe because i don't read it and i haven't gotten used to the art style.


He said Oda's artwork is shitty. So yeah, it seems to me like he hates it. And I've never had this problem of not understanding what's going on, and that's happening only when there's a huge crowd and stuff.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 15, 2011)

people dont understand that this term is fanmade.... and it dosen't mather what is in japan only.

its just a term of the 3 most know manga around the world (that isin't dragonball ) i mean like naruto is obviously the most popular, even people that dont know about anime know naruto (because its on tv) same with the 2 other (well i see they are on tv in usa but not where i live...)

and again people dont consider the anime, people that watch it on tv or on the internet (like here the only anime that was on tv was naruto, its popular, its dosen't have shit to do with shit'n sale in japan and all this crap, this mean nothing)

and people that read scans online  i mean who the hell here wait 3 months to buy the next naruto volume to read it ?  just think about it and all the people that do it, stuff in japan only have nothing to do in all this and the popularity, its ridiculous.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail has a most likely chance, plus I bet some other Shounen will re-place Bleach before it ends.

I would love Beelzebub to be in Trinity since it is my favorite manga.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Hiatuses or not i already in my mind replaced Bleach in the HST once i read HXH. 

It has 1 volume every other year and manages to outsell Bleach's latest ones. 

Bleach should be down there with KHR and Defense Devil. It doesn't even scratch Gintama's balls.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Winzerd said:


> it's just a frivolous label that western (online) fans put on the three series just because they're the most prevalent on the interenet.



This.

This. This. This. This. This.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 15, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> One Piece will probably be around for as long as Oda can continue to convince people that his storytelling is good enough to make up for his shitty artwork



Hey look, someone who dreams of rimjobbing Itachi has shit tastes in everything

In other news the sky is blue and water is wet


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 15, 2011)

Toriko 
Hunter x hunter 
one piece

*Spoiler*: __ 



JJBA


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Hey look, someone who dreams of rimjobbing Itachi has shit tastes in everything
> 
> In other news the sky is blue and water is wet



Oh shit whatta know?!? Someone attacking somebody for disliking One Piece! Whoda thunk it huh?!?

The guy has a point. Oda can really clusterfuck his panels and turn it into Where's Waldo fast. He needs to learn how to fix that, he has editors. 

He also needs to come up with less retarded looking characters. I don't mind designs like Blackbeard, Kizaru or Bon Clay but the Fishmen look like some high schooler's fucked up attempt at drawing The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Oh shit whatta know?!? Someone attacking somebody for disliking One Piece! Whoda thunk it huh?!?
> 
> The guy has a point. Oda can really clusterfuck his panels and turn it into Where's Waldo fast. He needs to learn how to fix that, he has editors.
> 
> He also needs to come up with less retarded looking characters. I don't mind designs like Blackbeard, Kizaru or Bon Clay but the Fishmen look like some high schooler's fucked up attempt at drawing The Little Mermaid.



I don't think Aldric quoted you.

Now that I think about it, Beel at this point will end up like Psyren. Just a hunch. I know Toriko is gaining since Toei really needs the popularity, but somehow I feel Medaka will be next member (dark horse candidate).


----------

